# Closest biggest reef or wreck to fish in March



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Guys:

I am new to the forum but have been lurking around for months. We are pulling our Proline down in March. I saw the post where someone converted a ton of reefs and wreck cordinates. 

My boat is only a 22 foot and we will be coming out of Pensacola. What are 4-6 good spots that are close. I obviosly would like to stay in as close as possible as we get our sea legs underneath us.

Thanks for all your help guys!

Rick


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

http://mbtdivers.com/Local Dives.htm


----------



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow that is amazing how many artificial reefs you guys have. 

What do you guys like to fish better:

3 Barges
Blackwater Bridge
Pete Tide II
Soule Barge
Tug Deliverance
USS Massachusets This seems a little shallow to hold a ton of fish. Crazy close to the pass though.
TUG Slyvia I really like this one because of the depth. 

*Have any of you been to these wrecks lately???*

*Rick*


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

good luck man, these guys don't like to give up the goods very often. You post once on here and when you go to fish that spot there will be 400 people on it, don't take offense just go try a few of them out. Since it is already loaded and everyone and their brother fishes it, the barges hold fish alright, its fished hard though.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I went to the blackwater bridge rubble a couple weeks ago and it is loaded with snapper although about every spot on your list will hold snapper. 

If I had my choice of just those wrecks I would choose the blackwater bridge rubble as there is some good black snapper on the wreck as well. 

The mass is not a good choice if you are not familiar with the waters as the cannons can be just under the water line on a high tide. I have some screen shots of the layouts for the wrecks on google earth but due to size limitations I cannot place it on the forum. PM me a email address and I can send them over. 


Joey


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

check out all the new reefs that were put in close over the past couple years. ck out escambia county public reefs also. good info and starting points.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Try some of the pyramid reefs put in close east of the pass around the three barges. Or go to the west to 1 of the four I-10 bridge rubble spots. They are about 10 miles but are big and easy to find. If you want a good list of the public spots go to http://www.myescambia.com/Bureaus/CommunityServices/ArtificialReefs.html.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

rootbass said:


> Wow that is amazing how many artificial reefs you guys have.
> 
> What do you guys like to fish better:
> 
> ...


 All of the above hold fish, all get hit pretty hard by fishermen/divers. The Mass hold TONS of fish........good place to get bait for bigger fish.
Three Barges are good for just about anything...but you have to get there by sunrise to get the best bite. You can catch fish on any of them, you will just have to hone your skills and don't assume the fish are dumb.....if you are not catching anything.....hide that hook in the bait, and use the lightest rig that you can get away with.
If you want to REALLY have some fun...go to MBT Divers, learn to dive, and get into spearfishing.....the fish are ALWAYS HUNGRY FOR STEEL!
I have some good footage of may of the local reefs on my website: www.firefishvideo.com . Good Luck!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Firefishvideo: COOL SITE! I know it's time consuming to put that together for the public. A big thank you for amazing videos. That STORM one with the lionfish it really cool!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

feelin' wright can i get those layouts please ill send you my email adress
thanks


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell... after 25 years I may start diving again. Those are really amazing. Wish you would have put the wreck names on all of them!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

hjorgan said:


> Hell... after 25 years I may start diving again. Those are really amazing. Wish you would have put the wreck names on all of them!


 Thanks!.....A lot of them are on natural reefs between trysler and timberholes....the others that do not have names on the player...that's just youtube f'ing up my videos....youtube does not give you much to choose from in choosing the displayed frame, and for some reason only randomly displays the title....I'LL have to work on that!


----------



## CORNBREAD616 (Jan 11, 2012)

Feelin wright. If u could pm me that link as well I'd appreciate it. I have fished most of the public reef wrecks but it would be nice to see layouts and stuff to see if we r maximizing our stay.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

All of them hold fish. I would target the ruble sites and deeper barges. Not to burst a bubble but March is not the best month. It is one of the windiest months and most species will be closed. I would guess out of the 31 days in March 4 or 5 of them are going to be decent in a 22 footer.

Nothing wrong with the 22 footer. I ran all over the gulf in a 21 footer for 10 years. But good days in March are tough.


----------



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

If I waited till end the of April would any new species be open. Less wind? obviously warmer.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Depending on what the federal yo yos do, something might be open by April. April is the traditional cobia run and they come in close. They are not my thing though. Gag grouper may or may not be open in April. I think mingo will be along with trigger. On the inside, the specs and refish will start moving back into the grass.

For weather, Feb is cold and windy on average. March can be cold or warm day to day but still often breezy. April is usually fairly warm but still not the best month for wind on average. We don't really fall into our summer pattern of calm winds unless something is brewing in the gulf until late May or early June. Not trying to scare you away. There may be 2 weeks of straight gorgeous weather in April but it is hard to tell.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Remember to look at the weather systems themselves, not just the seas forecast. Within a couple of days of a front SE winds will stir things up in the gulf. The front goes through and the wind blows like hell out of the North, usually laying down the second day. But if you're fishing a wreck within a couple miles of the beach a N or NW wind can actually be friendly, especially if you wait to come when we've had some spanish show up and want to troll in shallow. Don't forget the redfish and sheepshead in the pass and around the Pickens pier. Let one of the local tackle shops rig you up and be sure to carry some fresh shrimp or fiddler crabs if you want to tackle the sheepshead.


----------



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

Do you think the sheepshead will still be there at the end of March? We will be fishing during the week. Perhaps we will chase some cobia as well.


----------



## greekship (Apr 10, 2012)

Great site. I am new to it and glad to see a place just for us, P'cola!!!!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Firefishvideo said:


> If you want to REALLY have some fun...learn to dive, and get into spearfishing.....the fish are ALWAYS HUNGRY FOR STEEL!


It's always fun to be able to go down on a site that's not producing a bite, see the fish staring at the baits in the water, pick out dinner and take it home. You don't wait on them to bite, you bite them. Just saying. 

+1 on Firefish's videos. Good stuff.


----------

